# Marshall 2200 100 w Lead Combo



## The Crash Cowboy

Hi !

I'm new to this forum, and the main reason I joined is that I am looking for information about my solid state Marshall amp. It's called _Marshall 2200 100 w Lead Combo_ and there's no info at all available on The Web, exept for here. Any of you can tell me something about the amp ???? The link I mentioned before is all the information I can find up till now.
Maybe some of you own this amp themselves ???


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

... and there's two 12" Celestions _'made for Jim Marshall Products'_ in it.


----------



## fiftycalibre

Can't help you out mate, but I notice those speakers are Rola's.
I tried an old 50's/60's Rola speaker the other day and it was very, very good.
How do those sound?


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

fiftycalibre said:


> Can't help you out mate, but I notice those speakers are Rola's.
> I tried an old 50's/60's Rola speaker the other day and it was very, very good.
> How do those sound?


Tanx 50calibre ! Well I guess you CAN help me out ... what's a _Rola _speaker ?


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

Ah ! _Rola _are Australian speakers. I found this on the web. How can you see mine are _Rola's _? There's _'Rola Celestion' _on the speakers .... is _Rola _the same as _Celestion _????


----------



## fiftycalibre

Well you learn something new every day.

I have been googling too and Rola-Celestion is different to Rola in Australia.
It seems Rola bought celestion in 1947 and called themselves Rola-Celestion.
This was in turn bought in 1970 and became Celestion Industries.
Here is a bit of info I found.
CELESTION

You have a bit of history there. Who knows, early solid state amps might be collectable oneday.

.50


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

That's the kind of information I am looking for ! Tanx mate ! 
I'll google away a lot myself from here !
Anybody else ????


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

fiftycalibre said:


> You have a bit of history there. Who knows, early solid state amps might be collectable oneday.
> 
> .50


... and up till now it seems I am the only collector of this amp LOL


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

fiftycalibre said:


> Can't help you out mate, but I notice those speakers are Rola's.
> I tried an old 50's/60's Rola speaker the other day and it was very, very good.
> How do those sound?


I found out that:

1. There's *Rola* speakers; info here.
2. There's *Celestion* speakers, and *Rola-Celestion *speakers. The latter are speakers from 1970 up, as far as I can see. Mine are _Rola-Celestions_, made for _Jim Marshall Products _(JMP). So the amp matches the speakers; both are from the late 70ies. 
3. _Dating _Celestion speakers can be done by looking for the date code at the speaker. You can find the codes here !
I'll open my amp soon to find out how old the speakers are.


----------



## fiftycalibre

The Crash Cowboy said:


> I found out that:
> 
> 1. There's *Rola* speakers; info here.
> 2. There's *Celestion* speakers, and *Rola-Celestion *speakers. The latter are speakers from 1970 up, as far as I can see. Mine are _Rola-Celestions_, made for _Jim Marshall Products _(JMP). So the amp matches the speakers; both are from the late 70ies.
> 3. _Dating _Celestion speakers can be done by looking for the date code at the speaker. You can find the codes here !
> I'll open my amp soon to find out how old the speakers are.


Post the results.

How does the amp sound anyway?


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

Not bad. There's a 'booster' switch on it, which brings a kind of overdrive-tubelike-sound. And it's a pretty loud motherf*&%^r.
I play on it with a '71 Telecaster; it's been my only stage-amp for about 27 years now. Never played a Marshall tube amp, though ....


----------



## fiftycalibre

The Crash Cowboy said:


> Never played a Marshall tube amp, though ....



I'm shocked! (Did you know you can go blind). Find a store and play one by the end of the week.


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

fiftycalibre said:


> I'm shocked! (Did you know you can go blind). Find a store and play one by the end of the week.


LOL _'Never change a winning team'_, I once heard the man say ! But I guess you're right. Nowadays (at home) I play on a _VOX Escort Mini _amp. Ever saw it ? It's solid state too ...


----------



## boots2

I have also got one of the 2200 Lead Combos. I've used it for about 20 years - we used to put 2 guitars and a bass through it so its taken some abuse but it seems unscathed. Frighteningly loud!!!


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

boots2 said:


> I have also got one of the 2200 Lead Combos. I've used it for about 20 years - we used to put 2 guitars and a bass through it so its taken some abuse but it seems unscathed. Frighteningly loud!!!


Got any pics of it ? And more info ???? There's almost nothing on _The Web _about this definitely LOUD amp !!!


----------



## Stratimus Prime

Well Crash, I am about to really make things interesting. I have also joined this forum because I also own a 2200 100w Lead Combo and mine looks very similar and very different from yours. Has all the same functions from what I can tell in your picture, but looks are different. Mine has a black front grill, is flat on top with a handle and the button pannel is not as gold.


----------



## idlefish

hello all, as a new owner of a marshall 2200 i bought recently i was wondering if any kind member could be good enough to tell me if and where i could get a user manual and/or information about a footswitch for the aforementioned amplifier , (i have bought this combo to use alongside my JMP1/JFX1 + power amp and 1922 cab configuration)any info or help would be greatly appreciated , thanks in advance , idlefish


----------



## Short180

Hi, I have also joined this forum because I have a Marshall 2200 lead combo. Great amp but like you other guys I cannot find info on it. Mine looks different to The Crash Cowboy's, the same as Stratimus Prime, but otherwise has the same controls.


----------



## pinto79

wow... talk about the woodwork opening up...


----------



## The Crash Cowboy

Any more of you know anything about the 2200 ????


----------



## adi665

Hello guys I'm from Croatia,i have a hand made Marshall 2200 lead combo (solid state) for 10 years now,it's top is flat not angled like I've seen on the forum,this amp is a monster,never been broken,but I'm not the first owner,so who knows,the speakers have no labels on it,so it might be that they were hand wired or changed.I don't play clean sounds from it,because sound kind of sucks,there is always a little distortion that annoys me,but when i put boss metal zone pedal on it,my god!!! This amp eats little children,I play rock/metal/new metal and this combination of that pedal and amp satisfy me.And it loud as hell,my drummer and other band members always yell at me 'turn that motherfucker down'  I played peavey 0606,marshall valvastate,hughes & kettner warp 7,fender bassman,and all kind of tube amps and this amp eats em all,at least for my style of music (metal),and im never going to sell it,even if i find something better.I have one problem I've lost two back boards behind the speakers that are there for bass reflex,lower board is wider than uper,so if anyone can post me their dimensions (in cm scale please),so I could make new ones,I would be very thankful! If you want any pictures of the amp,post it here,or send me a mail.Sorry for my English,and rock on guys!!!


----------



## DADDEO

Holy Mc Shit. I used to own one of these monsters years ago, and yes, they are frighteningly loud. Me and my mate ran our guitars through at the same time via the normal / bright channels. It was the same as Short180's but with an illuminated rocker type "on" switch. It also had the same speakers, but I never found out what type they were as they were unbranded. I sold it via a shop in Blackheath, (nr. Dudley), years ago, much to my regret. Oh well. I also remember it being STUPIDLY HEAVY. I hope it's still alive somewhere.


----------



## michael

Greetings, I just acquired a 2200 with the wheat grill, but in standard cabinet design with darker faceplate. One speaker was replaced, and the wiring redone on the speakers. The original is missing the cover or decal on the back, has no markings, but is 8 ohms. The new wiring is set for parallel with the replaced speaker makes it a 4 ohm load. Is this correct for this amp, or is it supposed to be wired in series to make it a 16 ohm load? If anyone has a speaker like mine I would be interested in purchasing it to complete the original setup. Thanks, michael


----------



## Stankonia807

Hello, I am new to this forum and a new owner of a Marshall 2200 100w Lead Combo. This was given to me after the owner passed on. I do not know much about this Amp. Are they worth much? I do not play, and was looking to clean it up and sell it if it would be worth it. Can anyone help me out with the value of this amp. It works just fine, pretty good condition, there is wear on the bottom corners. Thanks!


----------



## NormJ

Hello all,

Does anyone have an idea as to the general value of the Marshall 2200? Any one sold or bought one recently? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Later,
Norm


----------



## NormJ

Hello all,

Got the 2200 back, so I won't be filing an insurance claim afterall. Won't need current market values.

Later,
Norm


----------



## quacks61

I have one of these...any updates or info..I have had the back off...and it's signed(in pencil) by the man himself.


----------



## Artis

Hello Everyone:

I've ended up here because I too have a Marshall 2200, the black-face (with the flat top). I got mine NEW in around '78-'79 from original Strings-N-Things in Memphis before it burned. And yeah, it is insanely loud. When I was a kid, I would crank it in the basement, and pictures would literally vibrate off of the walls.

I can't seem to find much info on them either, and am trying to figure out how to fix mine. A few years ago it started blowing capacitors for some reason. I'll have them replaced, but they won't last but a few hours. I've had people suggest that it might have something to do with the speakers: after I blew the stock celestions, Strings-n-Things replaced them with Black Widows, most likely because the figured If they put black widows in there, they wouldn't ever have to fix it again, lol. Thing is though, the BSs were in there for years before the amp started acting up; albeit years in which I wasn't playing a lot.

If anyone has had similar problems, or has a suggestion for a solution, I would be most grateful. Glad to find this, there isn't much out there. Heck, I took it back to Strings-N-Things (which is sort of a mecca for the stars, a place where they to go to both shopped get custom work done), and their shop REFUSED TO EVEN WORK ON IT!


----------



## Enzo

I just bought off ebay a JMP 2200, are these the famous sought after Rola speakers? 

everyone seems to agree this is a great amp and not a very easy find!


----------



## GIBSON67

Those are Celestion T2324's which are 8 ohm G12/50's with a 2" VC. 
I think they should have an aluminum dust cap? Can you give us the cone number? 

I've never tried any, but I would think they are loud mfer's! Nice score!


----------



## Enzo

They do sound ridiculously loud! and the amp is very heavy! can't find the cone number.... but your info seems spot on. I thought they where the G12H but they are G12/50 
they sound really good... very vintage marshall sound.. impressive from a solid state amp.
I know bout a JCM800... and using this JMP2200 as a cabinet... killer combination!

https://stringedguitars.com/2017/03/19/marshall-jmp-2200-vintage-celestions/


----------



## DRT013

I’ve just picked up one of these amps 9-11-2018
It is signed inside By Jim Marshall, which is nice
Has the original Rola spkrs and slant top
There is a quality control sticker inside that mentions “Peggy” a Marshall worker and the date is 12 5 1976
Seems to work ok and very loud. Pots all need cleaning
Not sure of the value. Maybe a bit more than normal as it is signed by Jim


----------



## ampmadscientist

The Crash Cowboy said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and the main reason I joined is that I am looking for information about my solid state Marshall amp. It's called _Marshall 2200 100 w Lead Combo_ and there's no info at all available on The Web, exept for here. Any of you can tell me something about the amp ???? The link I mentioned before is all the information I can find up till now.
> Maybe some of you own this amp themselves ???



"This amp was in production from 1976 up to 1980. It was an all transistor Master Volume amp. This was the combo version of the 2098 Master Lead head."
(Dr. Tube)

"This piece was a rare design and hardly ever comes up for sale."
(Reverb.com)

"Feb 3, 2018 - 2 bath, 2110 sq. ft. multi-family (2-4 unit) located at *2200 Marshall St, Little Rock, AR"*
(redfin.com)


----------



## boola1

ampmadscientist said:


> "This amp was in production from 1976 up to 1980. It was an all transistor Master Volume amp. This was the combo version of the 2098 Master Lead head."
> (Dr. Tube)
> 
> "This piece was a rare design and hardly ever comes up for sale."
> (Reverb.com)
> 
> "Feb 3, 2018 - 2 bath, 2110 sq. ft. multi-family (2-4 unit) located at *2200 Marshall St, Little Rock, AR"*
> (redfin.com)



You realize that you are replying to a post written 11 years ago? I would hope that in that time the OP has worked out how to use google.


----------

